
Their Noonday Demons, and Ours - jamesbritt
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/25/books/review/their-noonday-demons-and-ours.html?_r=3&pagewanted=all
======
winestock
When I was a seminarian, acedia was a word often spoken of during spiritual
formation. The answer given was meditation. Some things never change. We were
even quoted passages from the Fathers of the Church mentioned in this article.

